# April POTM Nominations



## Nikon Fan (Apr 30, 2005)

I decided to post this thread early to allow people more time to nominate.  So you can start nominating pictures now, but only those shot from April 22 until May 20th, (cutting a bit shorter).  If you see a pic you like, go ahead and nominate it, each person gets three nominations, so you can pick one, then pick another later, and place them all in the same post together.  Remember you can't nominate your own pics.  After May 20th a poll will be posted and we will vote for the April Photo of the month!!! Any picture posted in the photo gallery or critique section is acceptable   Good luck and let's see lots of nominations this month


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 15, 2005)

Five days left to nominate your favorite pics!!!  After searching through many photos these are the three I liked all for various reasons...

#1 JonMikal's series of Ronny the street musician (the story is great as well as the pic)






#2 Forsaken by DigitalMatt





#3 Airic- no title, under thread summertime poll


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 16, 2005)

Just a few more days for nominations...weed through the critique and photo gallery and start choosing your favs!!!


----------



## pursuer (May 16, 2005)

wxnut: Northern lights


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 18, 2005)

Just 2 days left...let's see some more nominations!!! There are lots of awesome shots to choose from this month!!!


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2005)

Needless to point out by whom this was taken. From the "More, more, more"-thread of his New-Orleans photos.


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2005)

And:

"Eyes" by Raymond J Barlow - a beautiful smile by an elderly lady in the Philippines.


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2005)

And here is my third nomination (we all can put up three photos, can't we?)


By Mentos:





"Where's Mommy?"


----------



## deveel (May 19, 2005)

Hi, here are my nominations:

(1) by AIRIC





(2) by mentos_007: yellows, reds and greens





(3) by Canoncan: Besides Every male Driver


----------



## Nikon Fan (May 19, 2005)

Yep Lafoto you can submit three  

Last day to submit is tommorow!!!


----------

